# Hunting > Taxidermy >  skull mounts for cast antlers ?

## chainsaw

wandering round the bush on mates farm and came across a nice cast antler,  bit further on and later in day found what looks to be the other half - well damn close. So wondering if any one can put me on to a base or part skull i could mount these on.  I see Cabela's and Midway have "Mountain Mikes" skull or bases.  These would do the trick.  Any one in NZ sell these ?

----------


## Dundee

Would a cow skull be any use to you?  I know cows don't wear antlers but if you just need a scull cap should do the trick. :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

In the past I have sanded and oiled up a nice length of 4x2 rimu 30-50cm long, and screwed the antlers onto it horizontally, points out, coronets touching. Then you can screw the rimu board to the wall and use it to hang coats on, decoration, etc. Its a simple and different way of presenting cast antlers.

----------


## Gibo

Or this

----------


## Rushy

> Or this
> Attachment 30936


That is pretty cool Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

It would ruin any timber floor though  :Wink:

----------


## chainsaw

thanks guys - Gibo, thats my idea of a coffee table ! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

The table.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

